# renegade oil change question



## CamoBrute152 (Nov 13, 2010)

anyone no of a cheaper oil filter i can buy like from walmart? i really dont wanna buy a stock one, an i wanna switch from royal purple oil to something else, or should i stay with royal purple an just not change it as often? also how about the tranny oil?? change that often? or give it a few rides. an jus so yall know, i ride deep water.. thanks:33::thinking::rev1:


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Stock filter is $15, that I know of it's pretty much the only one available. 

Personally, I use the BRP oil change kits from my dealer. They're less than $50 for 3 qrts of quality oil, the filter, and all new o-rings/gaskets. That way I know I get what I pay for & won't have any warranty issues(if ever needed). 

Personally, I won't use Royal Purple in anything. Too many of their claims have been proven false by independant studies; they infact lost a law suit from BP a couple years ago & had to remove several claims from the bottles(better mpg/better protection both found "unsubstanciated"). 

If I were to run anything besides the BRP stuff I would use Amsoil. 



We ride in mud & deep water most every ride, I simply change mine per BRP's suggested. That interval is right-on to when you will start seeing the oil darken/dis-color, thus it's pretty spot-on.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

If you can swing the 15k for the Canned Ham, $15.00 ain't too much for a filter.....lol 

And no, even if Walmart sold them, unless it was a Wix, Fram, etc.. or some name brand.. I wouldn't touch it.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

You can buy canam oil filters off ebay in bulk packages and save a decent bit of money (but i dont have a clue what chinese brand they'll send you). OR there are several sites that offer an adapter that allows you to use a spin on filter....the kits are pricey, but they come with several different options that allow you to use an oil cooler, have gauge ports, etc.


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

I would stick with stock replacement filters, ther only $15 a pop, and dont go cheap on oil imo, thats what keeps the beast running...


----------



## CamoBrute152 (Nov 13, 2010)

found them on ebay 5 for $30 made by tusk, prolly gonna order them... what gear oil should i run in the diffs??


----------

